# How Do You Browse The Site? (Discussion)



## No Exit (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm not sure if here or the general discussion board is the correct place to post this, so my bad if it's the wrong board.

So I'm just curious how everyone here browses the Farms. Lately I've found myself checking out the tabs on "What's new" and "Members" along with my news feed and lounges   and I've realized there's a lot of ways to browse this forum.
Personally I usually stick to the front page/ new sperging if there's nothing going on in the threads I follow but I've seen that some people actually use the News Feed and update their statuses and such.
So how do you browse? And is there some other feature or something you'd like to see in the future?


----------



## The Reaper (Oct 8, 2019)

I try to do a healthy mix of all.  If I see an new member I welcome them.  If I remember to I look at the birthday page and wish people happy birthday.  I have the cows that I follow, and I keep an eye on the new content and new sperging to see if anything captures my eye.  The only thing I don't really mess with is the chat on the front page.  I just don't keep a page open to stay on it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 8, 2019)

Anything with a tranny or child abuse is always good times.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Oct 8, 2019)

Anything tumblr and furry. Don't ask why, I don't know either


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 8, 2019)

Mostly following specific cows, tho I check out Deep Thoughts and A&H now and then, along with this board.

EDIT: Oh yeah, the reviews thread on Lolcow General is also a good portion of my active posts too.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 8, 2019)

I mostly post in the general/off-topic areas. Just laid back bullshitting kind of threads. I'll post here and there on Chris' board, as well as the occasional post on one of the CA cows. Sometimes I'll stick my head into Beauty Parlor or Internet Famous and see what's going on, but I'm mostly just a little bit of everywhere.


----------



## Wish I knew (Oct 8, 2019)

I usually browse most discussion boards but most of the time its spent on browsing community watch and checking the new content and new sperging.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 8, 2019)

I browse mostly everything that catches my eye, but there are some boards I avoid like the plague.


----------



## Human Flesh (Oct 8, 2019)

Who CIA here?


----------



## Justtocheck (Oct 8, 2019)

Human Flesh said:


> Who CIA here?


Not me. Keep talking naturally. Pretend I'm not even here.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 8, 2019)

I came here while the last of Internet Bloodsports was blowing up and have sort of been drama hopping since. I shitpost in A&H/General alot because quite frankly the non-highlights/downswings of a cow aren't that interesting to me. I can echo Nool's sentiment where he wishes we were back in 00s internet where people were just generally crazy and not weirdly overly political or sexual predators. Maybe I'm being overly nostalgic, but things seem to be more of a low burn than they used to be.

I remember this one furry from like 06 or 07 who was his own weird interpretation of a fundie Christian and had an ongoing DeviantArt fanfic where he and God + the righteous fought Satan and people who sided with Satan like Ghandi (not making that up). I miss that kind quirky weirdness sometimes.


----------



## Human Flesh (Oct 8, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> *I can echo Nool's sentiment* where he wishes we were back in 00s internet where people were just generally crazy and *not weirdly overly political* or sexual predators. Maybe I'm being overly nostalgic, but things seem to be more of a low burn than they used to be.


People are overly political everywhere and *this site is no exception. *To this day you can't go to any forum or website without somebody mentioning a politician. Either to suck him off or shit on him. Social media got to most spergs and it shows as they regurgitate what some suit says FOR FREE.


----------



## Vecr (Oct 8, 2019)

I watch lots of threads/topics/whatever, and hit the "What's New" button to find more.

I think that does sort of work to find popular topics, as they will have newer posts more often.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Oct 8, 2019)

I just look at anything that seems interesting and post if I have something to add. I check in on a couple of specific cows every day or two, a few cows much less frequently, then the rest of the time I browse the off topic section.


----------



## Takodachi (Oct 8, 2019)

I use the "New sperging" section.
I don't have a fascination for many cows, and the few ones I do have ridiculously long and unorganized threads that are impossible to follow if you dont read them everyday.


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 9, 2019)

I have several specific cows I follow, but not in any one board. A few in Lolcow, a few in Beauty Parlor, a few in Internet Famous, Brianna Wu, catch up with Yaniv every now and then, and because I really hate myself, I spend time in Weeb Wars even though the only anime I've ever watched was Goblin Slayer. Oh, and A&H is entertaining. Multimedia is probably the other general board I'm in the most.

The only person I've had PM convo with was Null when I gave him shekels. I'm too uninteresting for anyone to bother talking to me. I've commented on a couple profiles, but I think only in reference to their avatars.


----------



## Grinrow (Oct 9, 2019)

I just skim through new sperging and only really read it if Its got a potentially interesting title or comment section. I dont have the attention span to keep up with lolcows on this site unless dearleader makes a stream on one


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 9, 2019)

> So I'm just curious how everyone here browses the Farms.


High and aroused.


----------



## kūhaku (Oct 9, 2019)

Look in "What's New" and read/post in anything that interests me


----------



## Titty Figurine (Oct 9, 2019)

A little bit of everything for me, too. I read mostly Beauty Parlor and assorted horror/skitzocows and enjoy reviewing the inactive + halal tags for the spectacle, but mostly shitpost off-topic just for the sake of internet interaction. 

I have a particular sperginess toward forum archaeology and like to go through old topics/sagas/user interactions from before I actually started reading here. Not in a way that's really any more or less stalkerish than any other use of the site, but it gives me a feeling more like the internet of the early-mid 00's. 

I'm like an oldfag half-sibling bastard who's distantly related from other boards your dad fucked on the side that's going through your mom's closet at the dinner party or something.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 9, 2019)

I mainly look up with whats going on with Onision, Luna Slater and Amberlynn.
Also i like to post on the fun threads. (post last saved image, cursed images, what are you listening to etc etc)


----------



## Immortal Technique (Oct 9, 2019)

I think most came here for a single topic and branch out. I like to advance search twitter with keyword 'kiwifarms' and if their spergyness is funny enough; I plug them into the search here. The 'Take that off the internet' thread is great to find new people to laugh at.

I use the sidebar if the story seems interesting and I like that Null will post front page headers to big topics/events that I don't follow too. Other than that, I just stick to the main topics that interest me.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2019)

No Exit said:


> So I'm just curious how everyone here browses the Farms.



Buck naked.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Oct 9, 2019)

Without pants, dorito crumbs all over my shirt and the glisten of diet mtn dew on my moustache.


----------



## byuu (Oct 9, 2019)

I browse it almost exclusively through the "New Posts" tab. And just click on shit that catches my eye.
I can't stand going to individual boards.


----------



## Kekepalmer (Oct 9, 2019)

I start with my favorite lolcows, move onto news, and then find myself looking at miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## Buggi Bagge (Oct 10, 2019)

Hundreds of search terms, read anything that comes up.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Oct 10, 2019)

My primary purpose here is to farm KittyStyle - an obscure cow for patrician taste, but I am too lazy to update it regularly - haven't neglected archiving stuff, though - I am diligently saving all their video material, and should I run out of disk space, I'll get more HDD as a priority. During my lazy periods and slow times at work I keep an eye on Internet Famous, more specifically IBS crowd mixed in with some shit insightful posts in A&H.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 10, 2019)

The advent of the Internet has burned me out on culture & media, what with the sheer availability of everything and the concordant paralysis of choice.

Cultural _commentary_, however, fascinates me. Take a shit movie, watch it with some Kiwis, guaranteed good time. Same goes for shitposting, this is all cultural commentary in its most immediate and prescient form. The human element that we add is what makes it special. Getting together to laugh at things.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 10, 2019)

First, I check my cows every day.
Then, I glance through the forums they reside in and check supplementary cows.
Next, I check what Nool has put on top of the board. 
I glance through Proving Grounds to see what’s up and coming. 
As I scroll through, I might see a thread (like this) that catches my eye, but I don’t read the off-topic boards regularly, don’t have many private conversations, don’t care about current events, etc. 
I don’t like the furries and others of their ilk, so I stay away from that section.

lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Scandinadian Bacon (Oct 11, 2019)

TRUMP DERANGEMENT SYNDROME
ARTICLES & HAPPENINGS
TRUMP DERANGEMENT SYNDROME
ARTICLES & HAPPENINGS
TRUMP DERANGEMENT SYNDROME
ARTICLES & HAPPENINGS
Internet Famous?
TRUMP DERANGEMENT SYNDROME
ARTICLES & HAPPENINGS
TRUMP DERANGEMENT SYNDROME
ARTICLES & HAPPENINGS


----------



## Plasmapheresis (Oct 19, 2019)

I just have a few cows I follow the threads of and just shitpost some people's profiles. 

Once in awhile browse other threads for new cows


----------



## Floop (Oct 23, 2019)

On my phone, where I post screenshots that look way too fucking big on desktop. Occasionally I do browse on the family eMac but it pisses off my dad when he realizes I’m not doing geometry homework. Oh shit he’s coming over here I can’t take it anymore come get me my address is 13


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 23, 2019)

I recite 14 words, light a candle under my Hitler shrine, and proceed to check if Chris finally got better.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Oct 23, 2019)

I check the YouTube autism thread at least once a day. The small timers that are exceptional and odd entertain me to no avail, and I got a load of them I could post on there. I'm just unsure if there's a spam limit to one board. Otherwise I just check out whats on the "new" tabs. Rarely do I ever open a specific cows thread because they are just so damn long and I don't have enough toilet time to read enough to get caught up adequately.


----------



## annoyingfuck (Oct 23, 2019)

I start off with the 'general' subsection in each section, and also the Articles & Happenings, and Deep Thoughts. Other than that I'll check out individuals if I see anything interesting referenced in the general section posts and threads, or anywhere else on the net.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Oct 24, 2019)

I always browse around specific subforums like BP and La Zorra, maybe check on Tumblr.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Feb 20, 2021)

I click 'new post.' The Leader of the White Race and his degenerate federates and allies is a particularly interest. I cannot read about COVID now. F these bastards who took everything.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 27, 2021)

Not one for lolcows.  I check out A&H and the related forums, see what's going on.  Look at ratings/comments made on my posts, see if anything merits further discussion.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Mar 8, 2021)

I like reading about cows that fall under the category of "harmless internet doofus" - Jack Scalfani, Lowtax, DSP and the like. But a lot of the time I'm in A&N and increasingly Q&A, because it's fun to take some satire out on real life too. Hard to squeeze blood out of that stone, though, nowadays.


----------



## stares at error messages (Mar 23, 2021)

I take a schitzo pill and see what happens.

Also, you should have added an "All of thee above" to the poll options.


----------

